# Garmin edge cadence sensor



## HB2210 (27 Dec 2013)

Looking for a cheap cadence sensor for my garmin edge 500. Anyone selling or know of any deals going? Best price I can find is £36 on eBay.


----------



## berty bassett (27 Dec 2013)

try amazon ( i know i will be in trouble for saying that ) got mine off there a lot cheaper than 36 but might have been a deal - havent checked lately


----------



## HB2210 (27 Dec 2013)

berty bassett said:


> try amazon ( i know i will be in trouble for saying that ) got mine off there a lot cheaper than 36 but might have been a deal - havent checked lately


Thanks I'll go look x


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2013)

Look at Handtec perhaps, they always have very competitive prices for the units


----------



## david k (27 Dec 2013)

let us know because im interetsed in one too


----------



## HB2210 (27 Dec 2013)

david k said:


> let us know because im interetsed in one too



So far Amazon is cheapest at around £28


----------



## Dangermouse (27 Dec 2013)

david k said:


> let us know because im interetsed in one too




I think quite a few of us are searching for one after Xmas...........did anyone see the ones on the bay of e.............cheap at £199


----------



## HB2210 (27 Dec 2013)

Dangermouse said:


> I think quite a few of us are searching for one after Xmas...........did anyone see the ones on the bay of e.............cheap at £199



Yip .... Bargain ...


----------



## Dangermouse (27 Dec 2013)

HB2210 said:


> Yip .... Bargain ...




I thought I was seeing things, stuff from China is normally much cheaper but takes a millennium to be delivered, anyway I haven't bought one as its a couple of quid too much


----------



## HB2210 (28 Dec 2013)

Dangermouse said:


> I thought I was seeing things, stuff from China is normally much cheaper but takes a millennium to be delivered, anyway I haven't bought one as its a couple of quid too much



Just a smidge


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Dec 2013)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ant-speed-rate-sensor-cycle-computer-id_8181211.html#User_opinion 

If it doesn't have to be a Garmin


----------



## Dangermouse (28 Dec 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ant-speed-rate-sensor-cycle-computer-id_8181211.html#User_opinion
> 
> If it doesn't have to be a Garmin



Don't know if it will work


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Dec 2013)

Dangermouse said:


> Don't know if it will work


the last review was using it with a Garmin 705, Ant+ devices will work with any Ant+ head unit


----------



## Dangermouse (28 Dec 2013)

Looks like it will work with my 305 then..........thanks


----------



## HB2210 (28 Dec 2013)

Thanks


----------



## HB2210 (28 Dec 2013)

Sounds good


----------



## david k (20 Jan 2014)

anyone get one of these? any feedback, are they easy to fit?


----------



## HB2210 (20 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> anyone get one of these? any feedback, are they easy to fit?


I haven't managed to get one of these yet


----------



## david k (21 Jan 2014)

HB2210 said:


> I haven't managed to get one of these yet



me neither, wife is watching what we spend at this time of year


----------



## HB2210 (21 Jan 2014)

david k said:


> me neither, wife is watching what we spend at this time of year



Me too


----------



## coco69 (21 Jan 2014)

£25 posted


----------



## HB2210 (21 Jan 2014)

coco69 said:


> £25 posted


I would love this,
Can you tell me how to get it??


----------



## HB2210 (21 Jan 2014)

coco69 said:


> £25 posted


 
Yeah ......... Thanks coco69 ..... I got one


----------



## Steve T (24 Jan 2014)

Andrew_P said:


> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ant-speed-rate-sensor-cycle-computer-id_8181211.html#User_opinion
> 
> If it doesn't have to be a Garmin


 I've bought this one last week and works with my Garmin edge 500 perfectly, so much so that I've ordered another one for Turbo trainer bike. I just need to get a reasonable HRM now!


----------

